# Catching fish in a tank with a hook line and sinker :) as oppose to other methods lis



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Catching fish in a tank with a hook line and sinker  as oppose to other met...*

Ok folks.

Recently trying to catch a fish in my tank and with me borderline pulling my hair out I've come to the conclusion that with a lot of rock work and coral in most out tanks the Option of netting is near impossible.

Some of you have googled "how to catch a fish in a tank" I'm sure. And you've come across the trap, netting, catching while sleeping, removing water and taking apart the tank. Some of you may have even heard of fishing for with a hook line and sinker. I'm at my wits end here and after trying the trap and netting I'm going to try the fishing method.

My main hobby and source of enjoyment happens to be fishing. Mind you, I'm fishing for lunker bass, walleye and the elusive musky. Today, I am discussing micro fishing. I've never heard of it before, however, doing some research and finding other desperate reefers such as Myself has led me to this.

As some of you may recall I had an ad up for a six line wrasse for sale. I'm a ashamed to admit it, but, the reason I cancelled the ad and said it was "sold" was because I came to the realization that catching one these little Buggers was harder than I thought and couldn't provide a window of sale to a potential buyer that was feasible.

With my google skills I was able to find a guy online with a hobby and dedicated website to "micro fishing". This guy has an amazing website with a wealth of knowledge, products and expertise in the matter of micro fishing. I was assuming that a request for more information on the topic was going to end up with no reply or a week waiting for a reply. To my surprise he replied to my questions within 30 minutes and not only did he reply but he pointed me in the right direction and guided me to a cheaper product that would work better. To me, that's someone who cares about what he does and cares about his customers. He could have made an extra few bucks, however, he opted to sell me a product I needed.

So, if anyone is curious and thinks this is a great alternative to the other methods of catching fish I will provide his website with a link.

I will surely keep you guys posted on wether this works or not and maybe even do a video and post on YouTube.

To catch a six line wrasse or a 2" fish as I described to him he recommends the "owner smallest snelled hooks" made by tanago. And it also includes 45cm of line attached! Which is good for most of us. Worst case you tie onto that with Normal line and sit back a few feet .

Stay tuned 

http://www.tenkarabum.com/micro-fishing-kit.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Washout (Apr 29, 2014)

I've heard of people doing this with good success. It'd never work in my tank because my fox face is always first to get to any food I put in the tank lol. It probably goes without saying, but make sure you file off the barbs on the hooks.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know... You can't control which fish will go for the bait, so you might end up catching every fish *except* the one you want to catch...

Still, it might be worth doing it just to see the look on other people's face.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

interested to know if this works out for ya. i remember reading about someone who caught a butthole damsel using this method.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Years ago I caught a Red Devil cichlid this way.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah I really hope the clowns don't go for it. They are lazy and don't venture too far from the anemone. So I can feed on the other side and the six line will be there. He's greedy. 

Again tonight he went out of his way to nip at the male clown who's sitting on a batch of eggs. This fish (six line) became a huge Ass after I added the anemone. 

I would never again consider a six line and these are definitely NOT a nano fish despite what anyone says. 150 gallon plus tank and still at your own risk. 

I'm pretty certain that he's also responsible for the deaths of 4 shrimp in total now. Emerald and a few snails. 

If rather have the shrimps and snails in my tank than a butthole six line any day!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fishing*

hey there good luck with your method man ... I remember when I asked a local lfs about removing a damsel he looked up from his glasses gave me a laugh pulled out a rubber elastic and a pencil he proceded to show me how to 
sling the pencil from his two fingers to spear the said a -hole of a fish ... I was like wow.....
have u tried a plexi glass trap . 
I have also hear of people using a bag and weighing it down with a few rocks 
the fishing line would be attached to the bag .
also u can try it with a pop bottle or water bottle weighted down and on a angle . anyways just my opinion 
cheers and good luck 
tom


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, within an hour I had my six line caught. No mess no fuss. No worries. Tipped with a blood worm and he took the bait. It took a while to catch the "target fish" because the other ones kept trying to eat it. But with a bit of patience I got the fish and traded it in. 

So for those of you wandering it works!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Take any pics?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Catching fish in a tank with a hook line and sinker  as oppose to other met...*

I do. But it's not something I want to broadcast. Also the reason why I didn't wanna make a video.

I can PM you if you what proof LOL.

This may not be the preferred method of catching fish in our tanks, however, if you're desperate or the fish has to leave ASAP than this is the method for you. Depending on the fish you got you can easily jig it and wait for the target fish.

If others move in simply lift it out. The target fish after a couple days of no food will be less shy and readily take the bait. I'm my case the six line took it a couple times but couldn't set the hook. He became shy of it. After 10 minutes he forgot and went for it. I let him take the bait and waited a few seconds and set the hook.

Worst case scenario the fish swallows the hook it will rust and pass in a little while.

Again, this is not for the faint of heart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

aquaman1 said:


> I do. But it's not something I want to broadcast. Also the reason why I didn't wanna make a video.
> 
> I can PM you if you what proof LOL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol!! Nice well done homie!! Would you believe. I found my
Six line in my overflow?? He must have been in there for a few months. And caught it with a net. Lol I still have one more fish in there so maybe I'll try this method to catch it.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

It works man!!! Handy to have a set of hooks and line for sure. Never know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

This is good to know ... I have a sucker I want to catch.


----------

